# Florida state ftw



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Road to championship......ok I'm done here lol 

the wetter the better


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> Road to championship......ok I'm done here lol
> 
> the wetter the better


Ha! Only one major issue exists in that scenario... 

And its called L S U ! 

G E A U X. T I G E R S !!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

And Bama both very tough teams


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

I've been saying it ever since they Hired Jim Bo. They'll be the only team to compete with the SEC before long. I don't think they're championship material yet. But they're on the way. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## 2010brute750 (Jul 16, 2012)

UGA do work son. Go Dawgs!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

GA played vandy give me a break, when yall beat FL we can talk lol 

the wetter the better


----------



## 2010brute750 (Jul 16, 2012)

few more weeks Ga is going undefeated


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Bama all the way LSU looked horrible last night offense cant work under pressure and they haven't even seen a good defense yet

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yeah I don't think LSU is as good as people think they are. They had a rough time with Auburn last night and Auburn has absolutely nothing this year, but they gave LSU all they wanted. I'm an Auburn fan and will pull for my team through the good and bad times, we'll be back, there's always next year. LOL I believe it will be Bama and Florida St. in the national championship, and Bama will win it all again.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

J2! said:


> Yeah I don't think LSU is as good as people think they are. They had a rough time with Auburn last night and Auburn has absolutely nothing this year, but they gave LSU all they wanted. I'm an Auburn fan and will pull for my team through the good and bad times, we'll be back, there's always next year. LOL I believe it will be Bama and Florida St. in the national championship, and Bama will win it all again.


I think you are right bout lsu, there's a heck of a lot of freshmen this year , and to be honest they did look like a high school team last night. I think there's plenty of embarrassment yet to come for that team. Even thou thats my team , facts are facts . They have a lot of learning and growing to do as a new team




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hhaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha :bigok:


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

They havent played a SEC team yet so dont get your hopes up BAMA will win it all again this year I dont think my tigers have what it takes for the title but Sugar Bowl bound for sure *GEAUX TIGERS*


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

im a die hard LSU fan but i know BAMA will win it this year! lsu looked like a high school team last night aggenst a easy team to beat. coulndt play under pressure. Auburn showed them what was up last nihgt. IM thinking we will have more games like this in the future this season.


GEAUX TIGERS


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm not positive on us being championship bound yet but with jimbo and stoops we will be in next couple years.....fsu are night and day difference now compared to last 8 years 

the wetter the better


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

FSU has looked very good for sure. And the only way the ACC will ever regain its Validity, is if FSU is a national contender, or if Miami is ever good again. I've seen over the years a bunch of good teams, but it seems that the only way the ACC gets any love is if one of those two teams are good.

As for my Dawgs, I try not to count my chickens too much, because I know how my team is. But I have been watching them for a long time, and this team seems special. We will get our first "real" test this weekend against SC and then we will see one game at a time from there. If we can avoid beating ourselves we will be fine this year. We just have to GATA. Our two headed monster running game is legit this year. To hell with Crowell and his thug ace. Aaron Murray is a older more mature qb and hasnt made the bad choices on routes and lines and sees the field better.
So as always GO DAWGS!

IMO Lsu is overrated this year. I hate UF more than any team out there and if there wasnt a better time to prove me wrong, its this weekend in the LSU-UF game.

My prediction is UGA-Bama in the SEC championship.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

greenkitty7 said:


> My prediction is UGA-Bama in the SEC championship.


Im hearing that a lot as well


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Well there was quite a few upsets last night what's your predictions now? I'm gonna say Bama will play SC in the SEC championship then the winner will play Oregon


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Welp like every year my Seminoles let me down once again well on to next year because we have lost our chances for this one already


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

BAMAS gunna win it this year


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Bama will have a tough bridge to cross if SC plays anything like they did against the Dawgs. Clowney is a straight beast.


----------



## Duckman (Sep 28, 2012)

RTR!!!!!!!!!!!!! looking like # 15 is on the way!


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Bama has excellent run defense its the pass defense I'm worried about we have blown too many coverages but other than those the young guys have impressed me


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah I really didn't think bama would be as stout as they are this year because of the players y'all lost, but its the other way around. I thought LSU would be unstoppable but we've lost so many key players. Don't worry the tide won't need pass defense November 3rd cause we pretty much can't catch a ball. SMDH. 

Anyone watch the Oregon game the other night and hear the announcers slobbering over Oregon? I think even Miss state could take em. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## bltbrute (Aug 28, 2012)

GO GATORS


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm a southern miss fan... Cant say anything 0-5


----------

